# Stihl MS440...what is a new one worth?



## BBush (Feb 2, 2010)

I have found a new Stihl MS440 chainsaw with a 25 inch bar on it. The saw is brand new, but does not come with a factory warranty. What is the maximum that it is worth?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 2, 2010)

Probably $700 easy if it's truely brand new never used.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2010)

If it's truly new, id say $750... Unless your offering it to me, then it's an old, outdated discontinued model, barely worth it's weight in scrap...i'll give $100. Where do I send the check


----------



## teacherman (Feb 2, 2010)

I saw a new 440 powerhead only go for 849 on eflay late last year. Amazing.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I saw a new 440 powerhead only go for 849 on eflay late last year. Amazing.



They truly are amazing  If I could afford it, and happened across NOS 440 or 044, it would no doubt be in my stable.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 2, 2010)

I manged to pick one up on ebay a couple of years ago, NWOB for a very reasonable price. I wish it were an early 12 mm pin 044 instead, but I think I will hang on to it nonetheless.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 2, 2010)

I found a NOS at a dealer for a friend of mine.....with warranty,870$ w/ 20" hardnose bar and stihl rsc chain....this was about four years ago....


----------



## rob066 (Feb 2, 2010)

My dealer has a few new 440s at his shop. He wants 699.00 for them .


----------



## BBush (Feb 2, 2010)

I would have thought $700 would be "the absolute top" especially considering that it has no warranty. I would think anything over that, you are getting into 441 territory. I know some people don't seem to like the 441 as much, but it is "new with a warranty".


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 2, 2010)

BBush said:


> I would have thought $700 would be "the absolute top" especially considering that it has no warranty. I would think anything over that, you are getting into 441 territory. I know some people don't seem to like the 441 as much, but it is "new with a warranty".



Just me...but i would take a NOS 440 w/o warranty over a new 441 w/warranty. They don't make the 440 anymore.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 2, 2010)

They were $1k up here.
my dealer has no more.

the 441 is over $1k.

the 460 is just under $1k dealer has them now...

funny.... when the 440 was available, the dealer didn't have 460's in stock.

now they have the 460 and 441.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2010)

$700-750 is fair for someone wanting to use it. A collector would pay more, I hope to sell mine in a few years for $1300.

NOT!!!


----------



## XJWoody (Feb 2, 2010)

*NOS saws*

I'm with Brian, worth more to a collector than a user. They are not far enough gone away for a "NIB" saw to be worth much more than it's OTD price.

I'm saving mine back for the zombies. Or my granddaughters

But if the 440 had to go, certainly not for one penny less than the $800ish ('07) OTD cost: Saw, DP cover, 20"ES/33RSC, tax.


----------



## madman39 (Feb 2, 2010)

Get a 441, and port it, they kick :censored:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2010)

XJWoody said:


> I'm with Brian, worth more to a collector than a user. They are not far enough gone away for a "NIB" saw to be worth much more than it's OTD price.
> 
> I'm saving mine back for the zombies. Or my granddaughters
> 
> But if the 440 had to go, certainly not for one penny less than the $800ish ('07) OTD cost: Saw, DP cover, 20"ES/33RSC, tax.



Now that you say that, I'm looking for another NIB 440 and I don't have your addy.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2010)

Twinkle and Barbie were bought for $609 apiece. But we live in a chainsaw mecca here.


----------



## biggenius29 (Feb 2, 2010)

No need to worry about not having a warantee. Its a Stihl, Stihls dont need warantee work done to them

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2010)

slowp said:


> Twinkle and Barbie were bought for *$609 *apiece. But we live in a chainsaw mecca here.



:jawdrop::jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## Justsaws (Feb 2, 2010)

No warranty, NOS=$600, tops.

Not a 440 fanatic, but I would never pay more than the current price for a one model removed model and would treat it like a barely used saw since it has no warranty. It is NOT like buying a new one. 

Collector might pay more but I would not if I was going to use it.

$700.00 is spitting distance from new saws with warranties that are quite frankly better tools to cut wood with.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 2, 2010)

Justsaws said:


> $700.00 is spitting distance from new saws with warranties that are quite frankly better tools to cut wood with.



Many guys swore by the 044/440. Although the 441 has been proven to be a great saw, some Stihl prefer the 440. I'm thinking of selling the 441 just because I use the 044 and 460 more.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> Twinkle and Barbie were bought for $609 apiece. But we live in a chainsaw mecca here.



Nice. Double nice.


----------

